# A Little Frustrated for my Mini



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh! my goodness I feel for you and your little guy, we have many trails in and around my town, here in Australia. The trails are open to horse riders, walkers, dog walkers and bike riders and we have no problems. I plan to take my new little guy (my rescue shetland) for regular walks on these trails with my children and the dogs. We also do alot of camping with our horses and the little one will also be coming. I just cannot understand why you could not walk your little guy on at least the walking trail - I am sure the walkers would love to see a Mini walking amoungst them.


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Angelina, I feel the same way! As it turns out I just found another state park a little further away than the no-Minis one that allows pedestrians on its horse trails, yay, and they have horse campsites. So now I have someplace to look forward to taking my little guy in the fall.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know where in Georgia you are, but in many places there are dirt roads that go on for many miles that you can walk on. I do all my riding on dirt roads of Georgia. There is occasional traffic, but if you stay to the right, they go around you. The roads that I ride on are too rough for cars. Only trucks are on them and they go slow.


----------

